# Farmtrac FWD Question



## Mildred (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a Farmtrac 555 DTC tractor (4WD). The 4 wheel assist is operated by pulling up on a T-Handle to the lower right of the driver's seat. The system works properly (engages and disengages) and so far as I’m aware the actuation is entirely mechanical i.e. no solenoids, electronics or vacuum that I know of. What I don't understand is why does the driveshaft from the rear differential to the front axle turn all the time? When the tractor is in 2 wheel drive mode shouldn't the drive shaft be stationary?


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

No The front axle is what is turning the driveshaft not the tractor. To keep the driveshaft from turning it would need lockout hubs


----------

